# Seiko 7002 Back From The K$%^kers Yard



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

BEFORE


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

AFTER










Regards

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Bry...I am assuming the bezel has been robbed from a different watch?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

That is a nice looking 7002-7020... Thought it was a SKX171 to start with but then saw it had a date only & remembered the rarely seen 7002-7020.... Then thought ah!!!!!!!!!!!

So that bezel is original to that watch!!!!!!!!

Nice job on the Crystal






























Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

And she's living a life of Luxury in a Spanish Villa














arrived there today

Correct MIKE, it's all original









It's a Rare 7002 Jason, but it's all original, check the Seiko Reference website











K.I.T.T. said:


> That is a nice looking 7002-7020... Thought it was a SKX171 to start with but then saw it had a date only & remembered the rarely seen 7002-7020.... Then thought ah!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice job on the Crystal
> 
> ...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I saw one of those very recently...
















So it was still fresh in my mind!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Bry, the black rubber strap really suits it as well


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one even more Bry









I havent seen that bezel dial combo before but thats not saying much as Seiko has made loads of stuff I havent seen


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

It's one of the scarcer 7002's and let's face it the std looking. 200m 7002-7039 is scarce enough! They were only made for a short period... But I only recognised it because I've seen one in the last 2wks























I'd never seen one before either























Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's a lovely watch, the guy wanted it back after the health spa. So I had no choice







love the date only look.



K.I.T.T. said:


> It's one of the scarcer 7002's and let's face it the std looking. 200m 7002-7039 is scarce enough! They were only made for a short period... But I only recognised it because I've seen one in the last 2wks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> love the date only look


Curious as to why there needs to be a date on a Diver watch? long duration diving?


----------



## longshot (Feb 19, 2005)

Those are great watches and I've actually had a couple. It's a shame that the lume is the promethium that Seiko used on all the 7002 and is always dead...

Actually if anyone is interested in one, Lee Wee Wah at chrono.com (I hope that's OK?) found some NOS and had them on his site recently!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Longshot,

The lume on that model, actually glowed like a goodun







I was very surprised



longshot said:


> Those are great watches and I've actually had a couple. It's a shame that the lume is the promethium that Seiko used on all the 7002 and is always dead...
> 
> Actually if anyone is interested in one, Lee Wee Wah at chrono.com (I hope that's OK?) found some NOS and had them on his site recently!
> 
> ...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I think that it is possible that by the time that the 200m versions of the 7002's were being produced [which as we know was only for a short period] the current version of Seiko lume that we see on the 7s26 movts may have been used.... We all know that the 150m versions of the 7002's had a really shocking lume which hasn't stood the test of time very well...





















It's a bit annoying really because it gives the 7002's a bad name... 7002's are pretty good watches that suffer from having weak lume, and so seemingly don't have the following of the 6105 or the 6309's...

Mike


----------

